# (A Small Bit of) The Great Tour Audax – Sunday 31 July 2011, Devon



## kirby.james (8 Jun 2011)

Fancy a ride through country lanes and along the coast of Devon this July?

*CTC Exeter* and the *Axe Valley Pedallers* are hosting 50 & 100 km Audax rides on Sunday 31 July 2011.

*The Great Tour* was a ground-breaking event first held in 2010. Riders started from Seaton in Devon and over a period of two months completed a complete circumnavigation of Great Britain using the roads nearest to the coast. The event raised funds for *The Prostate Cancer Charity*. 

Hundreds of cyclists joined them for the final miles into Seaton and this has inspired us to develop an Audax to allow others to enjoy the spectacular scenery along the Jurassic Coast. 

The 100 km ride uses quiet roads through Axminster, Stockland, Honiton, Ottery St Mary, Woodbury and Exmouth before returning along the (very hilly) Jurassic Coast through Sidmouth, Branscombe and Beer. The total climb is close to 2,000 metres. 

One of the climbs – Salcombe Hill Road - features in Simon Warren’s ‘_Greatest Cycling Climbs_’ – but it only accounts for 160 metres of the 2,000 you will climb!!

The 50km ride will offer a slightly easier alternative – but still allows you to visit Salcombe Hill Road.

For further details are available at http://bit.ly/TheGreatTourAudax and you can enter either by post or by PayPal via the Audax UK website http://www.aukweb.ne.../detail/11-966/

Entry costs from £5.00 to £8.00 depending on whether you already have insurance (e.g. CTC or Audax UK) and whether you enter by post or on-line.



Kirby James


----------



## david1701 (9 Jun 2011)

sounds cool If I can arrange transport I could be well up for that


----------



## Glover Fan (9 Jun 2011)

I'm 95% sure to do the 100km.


----------



## Alistair TR (10 Jun 2011)

Hi Kirby,

Well I'm without doubt going to be doing it!!


----------



## Baggy (11 Jun 2011)

Am hoping to do this but have a few things pencilled in either side so will have to make my mind up soon!


----------



## Glover Fan (11 Jun 2011)

Salcombe hill road is already making me wince and near the end aswell!


----------



## kirby.james (12 Jun 2011)

The killers are the three climbs near the end

90 km: Peak Hill
94 km: Salcome Hill Road
103 km: Hill out of Branscombe
after that it's not too bad 


Kirby

PS Mind you ... the two biggest climbs are near the start


----------

